
Updating the concept of free speech for the digital era - jimmytidey
https://medium.com/@jimmytidey/updating-the-concept-of-free-speech-for-the-digital-era-6d162625279e
======
sharemywin
The author had a lot of good points, one I think he missed:

"It is difficult to get a man to understand something when his salary depends
upon his not understanding it". Upton Sinclair

Read more at:
[https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/upton_sinclair_138285](https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/upton_sinclair_138285)

